# Cazazza Dan: Filehosting Doodaddery



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MediaFire, my stalwart host for many years, has been running downhill (i.e.: becoming increasingly commercialised) at a rate of knots and has now joined the ranks of sites that try to obscure the download button by placing it somewhere in an obnoxiously macabre maze of advertising, as such I am taking measures to migrate my back catalogue to other services.

1. crudblud.sjm.so

From now on, this is going to be my main host, over the next week or so I should have my entire back catalogue up and available here. My friend has graciously allowed me to use his server space and offers automatic back-ups in case of data loss or corruption. From here I will not only be hosting _mp3_ files, but also _FLAC_ and _Vorbis_ for the audiophile and/or free software advocate. The major advantage here is that all links are direct; no Captcha, no ads, no maze-like download pages, and no waiting. So if you like what I do, I encourage you to use this index from now on.

2. The Internet Archive

A free media community/repository with tons o' stuff from audiobooks to lectures to concerts and more. It has a nice, easily navigable layout, as can be seen here and offers streaming and download services in a variety of formats.

3. Mega

Mega is the only commercial service I will be using. It does not currently bombard users with advertising, has a good privacy policy and doesn't attempt to obscure the download in any way. Simply double-click on a file to set it downloading.

A note on Soundcloud:
I use SC as a streaming site for my latest works. The free account has a two hour duration limit on it, so eventually older pieces will be removed and replaced with newer works.


----------

